# Turbo



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

is it a good idea to turbo a stock sentra engine or would u be better off doing engine swap with turbo. I want something daily driven, but do wanna boost that much.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well our ga can withstand a turbo very well.. if you read the project 200sx it can take 14.5 psi without problems.. but doin a swap will cost you a lot more than just the turbo


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

the GA does need a bit o' help (aqua mist/240sxMAF) to push 14psi .

Oh yea...DO A SEARCH!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

also, go to the forced induction section to get more info.. this is more a specific question rather than a general question


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I'd say do all the normal tests to see what kind of condition your motor is in, compression, leak down, and see what it looks like, if motor is still in good condition, then I'd say you're probably fine


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

its the best thing ever!!! having a 200sx ga16det and handing some si or se-r his ass is the best ever


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

hmm.. who was it... Boostboy.. i think, he said (or someone) said that their intercooler fell off, and there car boosted to like.. what.. 25psi?... lol.. i think our car can take alot more than noted.. its just taking it there safely..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2003)

the det is a bad ass motor ours has been the car for like years and it goes 11.4


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2003)

oh ya its all stock we upgraded the stock turbo to a 28 wheel and lots of nitrous


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

holy200sx said:


> *hmm.. who was it... Boostboy.. i think, he said (or someone) said that their intercooler fell off, and there car boosted to like.. what.. 25psi?... lol.. i think our car can take alot more than noted.. its just taking it there safely.. *


i believe it was the guy right b4 you...turbotommy


----------

